# Flower Kamfa Aggression Video!



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Check this incredible fish out. Its a champion Kamfa
This is the new generations of flowerhorns, the ones that have no resemblance to trimac. Its on sale from malaysia through FHUSA from a eastern based seller for USD $2388.

Look at the difference in aggression between these fish and piranhas... you will never see piranhas do this that havent been starved.

Video


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah i would have to agree this fish has no resemblance to a Trimac


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

decent video too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i thought it was gonna eat something
and the best part is the background
just sweet


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow thats a beaut..........................................


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

thats one aggressive non-shy fish dude









i think those flower horns has awsome color,but i dislike their forehead


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Everybody keep in mind that the only ones i put up are super expensive high-end specimens... 80% of flowerhorns will have hardly any head, but instead just a high slope which the non-head peopel find much more appealing to the eye. You can get incredibly colored fish, aggressive fish with no head for 1/20 the price as these big head monsters. So if thats what your looking for, they should be real easy to find!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

hmmm, didnt work for me


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

That is one nice flowerhorn


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

If you guys like to see vids like that of aggressive fish, check out some of the videos of Midas Cichlids at www.cichlidscene.com Some of them make that flowerhorn look tame.









Oh yeah, btw. That flowerhorn looks awesome.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, what an odd feeling. I love it and hate it all at once!







Very attractive but... kinda frankensteinish!


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

cool pic and vid.... i gotta get a flower kamfa


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

acestro said:


> Very attractive but... kinda frankensteinish!


 nice vid


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hehe i got a flowerhorn(kamfa im assuming) yesterday and after watching this video i can't wait till Bart grows up


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah they are mean guys.....very colorfull to...they may be mutants but unlike the blood perrot and some golds they can actually function well


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im pretty sure you have a jing gang and not a kamfa. Nobody in the usa is into nice kamfas yet, they are triple the price of others because they have crazy eyes and a new shape.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ohhhh my guy's eyes are are a DARK red with a gold rim and then the black pupil

are Jing Jang kick ass too?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

a flower kamfa with color and head is a minimum of $1000. Kamfas are high dollar fish right now.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

I think i'd put my 13in. male Dovii against one of those freinkenfish ANYDAY!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

That is one sweet looking fish!! The coloration is awesome!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> a flower kamfa with color and head is a minimum of $1000. Kamfas are high dollar fish right now.


 I dont know why, I wouldnt want one of those ugly ass things


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I have had salt water fish that will act more aggresive then that an hour after a big meal, but yeah I will admit that is one mean looking fish (f*cking hump on its head is ugly though )


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are all flower horns that aggressive. or are some not nearly as or do only some have that same aggesiiveness. like only a special breed is that aggessive. but that big ugly hump on the head is butt ugly to me anyways.


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats is one wierd looking fish, its amazing the number and type of fishes out there.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Doesnt matter if the hump is ugly for people here. The demand creates the price for these. And the rarity of such a perfectly shaped fish draws big dollars. $1000 is super cheap for one with that kinda of shape and color. The square body creates a curvy proportionate effect in representation of the asian deity of health.


----------

